# Which cab is better? Orange PPC412 or Mesa cab with v30s?



## markgov (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys Im just looking for a straight cab with v30s (out of the two above) to add to my rig, which one do most of you guys prefer?

Current Rig...

Heads:
Peavey 6505+
Marshall JVM 210H

Slanted Cab:
Marshall 1960Lead

Stomps:
TS9 
2 Noise Gates

Pickups:
EMG 81, 85 - 6 Strings
Seymore Duncan Blackout - 8 String

Thanks, Mark


----------



## broj15 (Apr 23, 2012)

Neither one is really what I would call better than the other. I've a/b both with my 5150 II and I prefer the orange, but the mesa still sounded great. Just don't get an oversized mesa cab or the open back orange and you should be fine.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Apr 23, 2012)

I've seen more people use Marshall and Mesa cabs together then Marshall and Orange cabs. But going Orange might prove to be the more unique option.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 23, 2012)

Orange cabs are darker so itll pair nicely with the marshall and 5150.


----------



## 155 (Apr 24, 2012)

just get Marshall straights ...all u need...


----------



## jordanky (Apr 24, 2012)

Orange cabs are great, but seeing as you can find Mesa 4x12's on the used market all day for ~$500, sometimes less, I'd go with the Mesa. I was going to buy an Orange cab, but I ended up running across a mint Mesa 4x12 for $400 locally and couldn't be more happy. Just in case you, or other readers may not know, the Orange cabs do not have casters which makes traveling a pain unless you modify it or have a roadcase built for it. 

It's a win/win. If I found an Orange cab cheap enough I'd jump on one. Otherwise I could almost buy two Boogie 4x12's used for the same price that I usually see a single Orange 4x12 going for.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 24, 2012)

the Mesa cabs are the universal metal standard for a reason. They definitely arent the only way though. The Orange cab is pretty awesome, but it has more presence to my ears.


----------



## TubeTone (Apr 25, 2012)

Apples to Oranges. There are cabs worse or better than both. But these two are on par with each other.


----------



## Shaman (Apr 26, 2012)

I have had both the Orange PPC412 and the Mesa Oversize 4X12". I personally preferred the Mesa cab over the Orange when I compared the two, so I ended up selling the PPC and I kept the Mesa cab.

They are both great cabs, but to my ears the Mesa sounded a lot better. The Orange had this weird midrange that I never really liked. The Mesa is fatter and smoother.

So my vote goes out to the Mesa Oversize 4X12", there's a reason why a lot of 6505/5150 owners use it!


----------



## Razzy (Apr 26, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Just don't get an oversized mesa cab or the open back orange and you should be fine.



Why not? I run a 5150 II into a Mesa OS 4x12, and it sounds nothing short of fucking awesome.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 26, 2012)

Get a 2x12 of each and be done with it...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 26, 2012)

5150 + Mesa OS = metal tone on like every record ever.


----------



## amarshism (Apr 27, 2012)

Mesa all day everyday. The orange sounds honky with the 5150.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 27, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Why not? I run a 5150 II into a Mesa OS 4x12, and it sounds nothing short of fucking awesome.



In my experiences the mesa os always sounds loose compared to a standard sized closed back cab. I don't think it's an issue with my settings either since I have my bass no higher than 6 but usually keep it around 4.5 and my gain never goes past 2 when i have a boost in front. Maybe it jives with your ears bit for some reason I just couldn't get along with it. Different strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 27, 2012)

IMO,

The Mesa cab does NOT go well with the recto. Too much lowend.

But with a 6505+, nothing beats it. As someone mentioned, smaller V30's cabs tend to get a mid range "honkeyness" to them. With the dimensions of the OS Mesa, the V30's shine for 6505's/5150's.


----------



## evilsaint (Apr 27, 2012)

I have 1960, PCC, Stiletto and Recto cab. Recto cab is the best with my old 5150.


----------



## xchristopherx (Apr 27, 2012)

I had one of the oversized 4x12 cabs and don't get me wrong, it sounded awesome. But I scored an orange ppc412 for 450 and loved it. So much in fact that I sold the Mesa cab. The orange really sounded great with all of my heads, and the Mesa only sounded great with my 5150. I'm open to trying new stuff, but I am truly in love with these orange cabs. I have a ppc212 as well. Next purchase for me will be another ppc412 and then another ppc212. Unless I can get a pair of VHT cabs for a reasonable price. 

Bottom line for me, the Mesa cab sounded good. But the orange cab sounds great. I think you will be happy either way.


----------

